# What you should never say to a knitter!



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I saw this on Yahoo and thought it would be interesting to read.
http://www.yahoo.com/makers/never-say-this-to-a-knitter-really-just-dont-do-108914213375.html


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> I saw this on Yahoo and thought it would be interesting to read.
> https://www.yahoo.com/makers/never-say-this-to-a-knitter-really-just-dont-do-108914213375.html


http://www.yahoo.com/makers/never-say-this-to-a-knitter-really-just-dont-do-108914213375.html


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

You beat me to it! Funny huh?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

And just WAY too true!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Few would be willing to pay what project is worth. They don't understand the time involved. 

Another question often asked is "How ong does it take to make that?" Like you punch a time clock.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

cattdages said:


> You beat me to it! Funny huh?


Two great minds but one thought!!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

So true !!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

That was brilliant. I need to print it out and stick it on my fridge. A 'friend' asked me to knit her a Bear. I opened my lap-top and showed her the eyelash yarns in several sites and told her to choose yarn she liked. I said if she bought the yarn, eyes, contrast yarn and stuffing, I would knit it for her but it would take me about a week. She didn't bother buying any yarn. Heehee.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

chris kelly said:


> That was brilliant. I need to print it out and stick it on my fridge. A 'friend' asked me to knit her a Bear. I opened my lap-top and showed her the eyelash yarns in several sites and told her to choose yarn she liked. I said if she bought the yarn, eyes, contrast yarn and stuffing, I would knit it for her but it would take me about a week. She didn't bother buying any yarn. Heehee.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Good way to handle it. One answer I have tried that seems to work is: "Sure, I will make you one after I finish all my other projects." Most people realize that you never finish all your other projects.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Great article and so true.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a very good article ! I shall try to follow these good advices !


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Good article that gives perspective to the time and money and love and devotion that goes in to our craft.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Sooooo very true. People are not willing to pay what something is worth and the idea you could go fast enough to make the number necessary to supply a shop is just plain stupid.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Exactly. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is sooooooo true. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

If someone asks me to knit something 4 them I tell them that they can't afford it.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

She is right on!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

:thumbup: 

As my son said to a friend: "My mum's knitting is unique and priceless". I wouldn't go quite that far, but he points out that when I make something for him it's the only one in the world. Good lad :-D


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you, I just forwarded this to many family members and friends who have often made that suggestion.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree, most people don,t realize the labor that goes into your craft. I was onced asked what it would cost to make a jacket. I replied, the cost of the yarn and $5.95 an hour.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you! that was a great read!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Jessie Roberts said:


> If someone asks me to knit something 4 them I tell them that they can't afford it.


I do the same! I've never been asked what that price was.....


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Bod said:


> Few would be willing to pay what project is worth. They don't understand the time involved.
> 
> Another question often asked is "How ong does it take to make that?" Like you punch a time clock.


Reminds me of my analytical son-in-law's questions about a cross stitch picture I had just finished:
"How many stitches in your picture?" "Lots."
"How many hours did it take?" "Lots."


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

What a great article! I'm going to print it out and hand it to a couple of friends who keep pushing me to go into the knitting business!

But for casual comments, I'll keep hearing it as the compliment they meant: "That's beautiful, and lots of people would love to have one like it!"


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Certainly one way to look at such a comment. Frankly, I WOULD consider it as a very high compliment. What I plan to do with it has nothing to do with the positive reaction of the complimenter.



LadyBecket said:


> I saw this on Yahoo and thought it would be interesting to read.
> http://www.yahoo.com/makers/never-say-this-to-a-knitter-really-just-dont-do-108914213375.html


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I also consider it a compliment. It's just not something I can do 4 them because of the cost n labor. We need to sell to Beverly Hills!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

AMEN!


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree with all the comments, but when a lady I knew told me that the sweater I knit looked like something that came from the Bon Marche (now our local Macy's), I felt very complimented.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice to read what I've been feeling all along.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I saw this on Yahoo and thought it would be interesting to read.
> http://www.yahoo.com/makers/never-say-this-to-a-knitter-really-just-dont-do-108914213375.html


Loved the scarf she was wearing, beautiful.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I had a co-worker tell me to make her a pair of boot toppers (for free) and she would tell everyone where she got them. So I could sell to the other people LOL She did not get a pair of boot toppers.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So true.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I saw this on Yahoo and thought it would be interesting to read.
> http://www.yahoo.com/makers/never-say-this-to-a-knitter-really-just-dont-do-108914213375.html


she is wearing a beautiful scarf. Does any one know the link to this pattern? Do you think it is handmade?


----------

